

New github file browser - ranza
http://github.com
It looks like they implemented the github finder project but there is no information on the blog yet.<p>http://sr3d.github.com/GithubFinder/?utm_source=bml&#38;user_id=sr3d&#38;repo=GithubFinder
======
ranza
Im sorry I think the note got cut.

It looks like they've implemented a project mentioned on hacker news a while
back called Github File Finder.

Its still up and can be found here,
[http://sr3d.github.com/GithubFinder/?utm_source=bml&user...](http://sr3d.github.com/GithubFinder/?utm_source=bml&user_id=sr3d&repo=GithubFinder)

The movement and so seems a bit distracting but its definitely faster than a
full page refresh

------
dous
Are you referring to the new UI behavior (new at least to me, since this is
the first time I've seen this) when you click on directories/files in the
repository file browser like in <https://github.com/git/git> for example?

I don't really use the github file browser frequently enough to be able to
tell if the async loading of the files/directories is what you're referring
to. Plus, linking to the github home page was kind of confusing.

~~~
trun
Maybe I just haven't got the update yet, but this looks the same behavior as
always...

~~~
trevorcreech
It looks similar, but is much faster since it loads folder and file views
without a page reload.

------
wenbert
Hmmm I found it a little bit distracting at first.

------
pmorici
eh, the slide out to the left is okward, having the file listing slide up and
down would feel more natural I would think.

